# R.I.P Archie ♥



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

I bought a 'female' anole from Cardiff reptile store about two weeks ago and was thrilled! I wanted a female for my male anole. But when we brought 'her' home she looked very ill and underweight. So we took her back to get checked out and it turned out Annabelle was male. And it looked like she has swallowed something. So we took him home, re-named him Archie and tried everything to help him. He was so skinny. He didnt eat at all or drink. So we hand fed and watered him. He seemed to perk up a bit so we where beginning to relax. He had all this black stuff in his mouth and up his nose but we managed to clean most of it. So he was looking good. But he could never grip,jump or climb. The worry was not keeping hold of him (cause of how fast anoles are) but the fact that we could tip him on his back and he'd just lie there. We have them all in a 4ft viv and he fell from the top, so to stop injury I decided to move him into a box of his own. But he fell ill shortly again (before I moved him) so I kept a close eye on him and he kept falling so I moved him. And hour later Iwent to check on him and he was dead. I cried for hours. I refused to believe it. I was in complete denial. So at 4 pm on Thursday the 8th of July I buried him out my back. I would have had him two weeks the day after he died.

R.I.P Archie. I miss & love you millions. 8.7.10 ♥

Here's the only picture of Archie we have and he looks really ill:


----------



## newell (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh, how horrible and sad, I feel so bad for you! You did everything you could, and I suspect that the place where you got him had not done right by him. At least he had some time where you were caring for him so well, and trying your best. That's all you could have done. So sorry for your loss. :evil: as I said, I feel they had not cared for him where you purchased him......


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you  that means alot to me  I still miss him though


----------



## newell (Jul 11, 2010)

I know, it is just so sad. You and little Archie have been victims of a place which did not keep their end of the care bargain. I believe we all live life recurrently, (based on the theories of Anthony Peake), and that you will have another chance with him one day, and his illness will be avoided.


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

I believe in that too  and thank you so much!!  it makes me feel alot better hearing that (well reading.. lol) Im jsut glad he's not in anymore pain. I haven't really had time to think about it properly though, cause /i have 1 other anole, 3 adult long tails 4 baby ones and a Bosc monitor keeping me busy but Im kinda glad, cause i'd rather celebrate his life than be sad. It doesnt help that my dog keeps digging him up though.. Really depresses me :/
Thanks again  means the world to me


----------



## newell (Jul 11, 2010)

So glad I could be of at least some little help!! Hang in there, I know it is rough. Thanks for friendship contact, I attempted to accept, hope it worked, my computer keeps freezing. : )


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah its helped alot  Im just glad I gave him a good send off  haha. Ill chack if it went through now XD


----------



## Aussypython (Jul 15, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss mate. Its hard watching a pet you love suffer and die and it also makes you feel helpless when there is not much you can do.
atleast he spent the last 2 weeks of his life with someone who loved and cared for him. R.I.P Archie.


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you  I agree completely. but it doesn't make their passing any easier


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

So sad !rest in peace Archie<3xxxxxxxxx


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

R.I.P Archie  It's reasons like this I hate WC animals


----------

